# Chainring, cassette and chain



## Deleted member 20519 (17 Apr 2013)

LBS have quoted me ridiculous prices for these parts so I'm wondering if anyone has any going spare?

Looking for an 8 speed chain, 39t chainring and a 12-15 8 speed cassette. Let me know your price!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (19 Apr 2013)

jazloc said:


> 12-15 8 speed cassette


 
are you Jensie in disguise?

i'll have a look later on, might have one of the items lying around


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Apr 2013)

Kiwiavenger said:


> are you Jensie in disguise?
> 
> i'll have a look later on, might have one of the items lying around


 
Whoops, meant 12-25  Let me know what you find, thanks


----------



## wakou (19 Apr 2013)

jazloc said:


> LBS have quoted me ridiculous prices for these parts so I'm wondering if anyone has any going spare?
> 
> Looking for an 8 speed chain, 39t chainring and a 12-15 8 speed cassette. Let me know your price!


What price have you been quoted? 8 spd chains are silly cheap, cassettes too. Chainrings can be had for little or no money, but you have to look hard on the internet. If buying S/H you will not know if the stuff you buy is any better condition than the stuff you are replacing. Also measure BCD and make sure that the chain ring fits! (if you put a picture on here, helpful forum types will advise, I am sure!)


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Apr 2013)

wakou said:


> What price have you been quoted? 8 spd chains are silly cheap, cassettes too. Chainrings can be had for little or no money, but you have to look hard on the internet. If buying S/H you will not know if the stuff you buy is any better condition than the stuff you are replacing. Also measure BCD and make sure that the chain ring fits! (if you put a picture on here, helpful forum types will advise, I am sure!)


 
I was quoted £110 for a cassette, chain, middle chainring and labour. I'll get some pics up later but right now, I'm away for a cycle since it's s..s..sunny


----------



## AndyRM (19 Apr 2013)

That's a rip-off! Assuming you have the tools you could do it yourself and get everything you need for around £40 - £50 (based on a quick Google).


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (20 Apr 2013)

Assuming £25 ph for first hour's labour, then £110 isn't a rip-off.

£50 for a chain, chainring and cassette will buy tat.

Obviously the OP doesn't have the necessary tools.

If the ring and cassette need replacing, you need to change your chain more often.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Apr 2013)

Scilly Suffolk said:


> Assuming £25 ph for first hour's labour, then £110 isn't a rip-off.
> 
> £50 for a chain, chainring and cassette will buy tat.
> 
> ...



It is.

That's not true.

Really?

Possibly fair.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Apr 2013)

No longer in need of anything, I went ahead and ordered all the stuff I need  I bought an SRAM PG850 cassette, Sora crankset + bottom bracket, KMC chain and jockey wheels.

Would you say that £40 is a reasonable price to pay for the installation of: Crankset, chain, cassette, derailleur jockey wheels, and a bottom bracket? That's what my LBS has quoted me.


----------



## Kins (25 Apr 2013)

Sounds very reasonable to me when I got quoted £20 to release one side of a bottom bracket!


----------



## Andrew Brown (27 Apr 2013)

Wish I'd seen this earlier, I have a barely used 9 spd chain, 8 spd cassette and a Tiagra triple chainset coming off my broken frame. Chain works lovely on 8 speed. Also got Tiagra and 105 dérailleurs to dispose of.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (27 Apr 2013)

Andrew Brown said:


> Wish I'd seen this earlier, I have a barely used 9 spd chain, 8 spd cassette and a Tiagra triple chainset coming off my broken frame. Chain works lovely on 8 speed. Also got Tiagra and 105 dérailleurs to dispose of.


 
I wish I'd seen it earlier before I forked out £75 on the stuff. How much were you looking for it all?


----------



## Andrew Brown (27 Apr 2013)

Well I was thinking around the £50 mark, essentially buy chainset get cassette and chain free  oh that includes bottom bracket also. All this kit has less than 6 months on bike, and during that period I had a couple of down times due to other mechanicals including swapping frames so estimate max 1000 miles, chain removed for cleaning weekly and other parts kept spangly  dérailleurs extra if required (not much extra mind you).


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (27 Apr 2013)

Andrew Brown said:


> Well I was thinking around the £50 mark, essentially buy chainset get cassette and chain free  oh that includes bottom bracket also. All this kit has less than 6 months on bike, and during that period I had a couple of down times due to other mechanicals including swapping frames so estimate max 1000 miles, chain removed for cleaning weekly and other parts kept spangly  dérailleurs extra if required (not much extra mind you).


 
Now I really wish I'd seen this before, £20 cheaper for better parts. Gah. Too late to return my stuff now, it's already in the shop being fitted


----------

